# I'm questoning my S.



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

The more reading I do I seem to appear more as an ENTP, in particular this sentence really got to me:

Under stress, the ENTP may lose their ability to generate possibilities, *and become obsessed with minor details.

*It really makes me think, maybe I'm just a *really* angsty N. Most of my family are Ns, and it used to bother me a lot. Maybe my early teenage year's drive to be different made me an S.

I'm not afraid to be either type, it's just the ENTP descriptions seem to fit me a bit more. I've always viewed Intuition as illogical (Yeah, I did. NF family >_>).

No testing is going to bring out the N, because I'd sabotage it. This is just something I'm going to have to live with. Observations are the only thing that would bring it out.


Another little fun fact is that Enneagram 3's are pro at wearing a personality mask _to fit in properly_. 


I honestly don't mind being either type, I just don't want to question it.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

What in particular about ENTP type descriptions vs. ESTP type descriptions seems to fit you more?


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

From ESTP:

ESTPs are outgoing, straight-shooting types. Enthusiastic and excitable, ESTPs are "doers" who live in the world of action. Blunt, straight-forward risk-takers, they are willing to plunge right into things and get their hands dirty.  The look at the facts of a situation, quickly decide what should be done, execute the action, and move on to the next thing.


ESTPs have an uncanny ability to perceive people's attitudes and motivations. They pick up on little cues which go completely unnoticed by most other types, such as facial expressions and stance. They're typically a couple of steps ahead of the person they're interacting with. ESTPs use this ability to get what they want out of a situation. They're fast-moving, fast-talking people who have an appreciation for the finer things in life.

They can sometimes be hurtful to others without being aware of it, as they generally do not know and may not care about the effect their words have on others. It's not that they don't care about people, it's that their decision-making process does not involve taking people's feelings into account. They make decisions based on facts and logic.  ESTPs have a natural abundance of energy and enthusiasm, which makes them natural entrepreneurs.

ESTPs are practical, observant, fun-loving, spontaneous risk-takers with an excellent ability to quickly improvise an innovative solution to a problem.



And From ENTP:

The ENTP's primary interest in life is understanding the world that they live in. They are constantly absorbing ideas and images about the situations they are presented in their lives. Using their intuition to process this information, they are usually extremely quick and accurate in their ability to size up a situation. With the exception of their ENFP cousin, the ENTP has a deeper understanding of their environment than any of the other types. 

This ability to intuitively understand people and situations puts the ENTP at a distinct advantage in their lives. They generally understand things quickly and with great depth. Accordingly, they are quite flexible and adapt well to a wide range of tasks. They are good at most anything that interests them. As they grow and further develop their intuitive abilities and insights, they become very aware of possibilities, and this makes them quite resourceful when solving problems. Their perceptive abilities cause them to see possibilities everywhere. They get excited and enthusiastic about their ideas, and are able to spread their enthusiasm to others.

Following through on the implementation of an idea is usually a chore to the ENTP. For some ENTPs, this results in the habit of never finishing what they start. The ENTP's auxiliary process of Introverted Thinking drives their decision making process. Although the ENTP is more interested in absorbing information than in making decisions, they are quite rational and logical in reaching conclusions.

The ENTP personality type is sometimes referred to the "Lawyer" type. The ENTP "lawyer" quickly and accurately understands a situation, and objectively and logically acts upon the situation. Their Thinking side makes their actions and decisions based on an objective list of rules or laws. If the ENTP was defending someone who had actually committed a crime, they are likely to take advantage of quirks in the law that will get their client off the hook.  The guilt or innocence of their client would not be as relevant. If this type of reasoning goes uncompletely unchecked by the ENTP, it could result in a character that is perceived by others as unethical or even dishonest. Although their logical abilities lend strength and purpose to the ENTP, they may also isolate them from their feelings and from other people.

Under stress, the ENTP may lose their ability to generate possibilities, and become obsessed with minor details. These details may seem to be extremely important to the ENTP, but in reality are usually not important to the big picture.

They highly value knowledge, and spend much of their lives seeking a higher understanding. They live in the world of possibilities, and become excited about concepts, challenges and difficulties. When presented with a problem, they're good at improvising and quickly come up with a creative solution. Creative, clever, curious, and theoretical, ENTPs have a broad range of possibilities in their lives.


Both types are very similar, I'm just not sure if I'm Sensing or Intuitiving. It's just how I am.

I've always considered Intuition as just being head in the clouds and wishy-washy, but ENTPs don't seem to be like that.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes! Come over to the N side, Sheen! :wink:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Snake or Tiger*

Perseus Quiz (ESTP or ENTP?):

1: Do you prefer the Snake or the Tiger? 

2: Would you rather ask questions or adapt to circumstances?

3: In your project do you dictate or discuss?

4: Do you ascribe to the 48 Laws of Power?

5. Do you like to resolve the issue or find out the truth? 

6: Would you rather me a successful car dealer or a successful poker player?

This test will measure your N or S like on the 12 scale used by Paragon. But this is the Perseus test. 

If in doubt say so. My Intuition is 10/12 on Paragon.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Say, is it just now that you seem to be more N or has it been like this in general (aka always)?
Because maybe you are just balanced on the S / N OR you are ging thru a phase where your N is just higher? 

However, me I didn't get the feeling you are more of an N than an S from what I have read from you. Not as in "Yep, he is clearly an ENTP".


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, I think I may have repressed a natural tendency to N, but because S is more prevalent in people (copying) and I used to want to be different from my family (all Ns) I just blocked it out. 

This is all just speculating, but I do love the debate (for the hell of it), I do like theories, and I do get some abstract ideas (I don't share them though).

3's, as stated before are nature's tricksters as well. I could just be copying my environment to alleviate my sp 3w2.



I've been on IRC during this post and I might be an N. I'll take it for a spin and see how things work out.


Sorry Bob, Norway, Stellar, and all the other ESTP's. I still love you guys.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Heh, hope it works out for you. 
Guess you and me are in a similar situation currently. Checking the other side and whatnot. Good luck. =)


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I like this Perseus I can't really tell the S or N in these questions, I'll shoot:

1: Do you prefer the Snake or the Tiger? 
Aesthetic and coolness factor I support the Tiger, but The snake has a more interesting personality. It's quite the opportunistic, and it's slick which I like. 

Tiger if you want a superficial response.
Snake if you want a personality response.

2: Would you rather ask questions or adapt to circumstances?
Ask questions, why should I adapt to something if I don't know it?

3: In your project do you dictate or discuss?
Discuss, I love people.

4: Do you ascribe to the 48 Laws of Power?
I'd say about half (I'm such a pain in the ass), I agree with the ones about manipulation and deceit, but I disagree with the ones about holding back. 


5. Do you like to resolve the issue or find out the truth? 
I'm on the fence on this one, but I'd say finding the truth just a hair more. I don't mind conflict at all.

6: Would you rather me a successful car dealer or a successful poker player? Poker players, they are just far more badass.


----------



## Bonita (May 7, 2009)

No, the questions are pretty obvious :laughing:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*The Tiger is a Stalker*



Scruffy said:


> I like this Perseus I can't really tell the S or N in these questions, I'll shoot:
> 
> 1: Do you prefer the Snake or the Tiger?
> Aesthetic and coolness factor I support the Tiger, but The snake has a more interesting personality. It's quite the opportunistic, and it's slick which I like.
> ...


ENTP


Overall 10/12 ENTP about the same as me. Therefore you are in trouble, when will the trouble start? Or when will you realise?


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Just be easy on me Perseus, I still have my training wheels on.

I still consider myself an S right now , I just have to unlock the N door it's been locked for a good 6 years I'd say.

Thanks Perseus, keep up the good work.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Trouble*



Scruffy said:


> Just be easy on me Perseus, I still have my training wheels on.
> 
> I still consider myself an S right now , I just have to unlock the N door it's been locked for a good 6 years I'd say.
> 
> Thanks Perseus, keep up the good work.





ENTPs are spooks. They have to beware of the ESFJs. If they are JS Judges. They judge and act on their Feelings and they hate ENTPs. The best bet is to introvert in their presence, especially if you are a PNIT. If you are the latter, your Perseus 8th shadow Devil process is Feeling. Show Feeling and Crazy Horse thinks you are Satan. *

I did not know this and nearly paid with my life. *


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Did you take a look at this yet?

How to tell iNtuiting from extraverted Sensing | Interstrength Associates

I think it might help.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Perseus said:


> ENTPs are spooks. They have to beware of the ESFJs. If they are JS Judges. They judge and act on their Feelings and they hate ENTPs. The best bet is to introvert in their presence, especially if you are a PNIT. If you are the latter, your Perseus 8th shadow Devil process is Feeling. Show Feeling and Crazy Horse thinks you are Satan. *
> 
> I did not know this and nearly paid with my life. *



*
PS: I know of a Teacher ENTJ who said the wrong thing to a young Crazy Horse and he was murdered for it (hit on the head with an ashtray: smoking in pubs is dangerous). **The Horse got about seven years in a Detentions Centre for delinquents, to teach them to be contrite and not so obvious. *


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

You aren't the only one. The ISFP description fits me, except for the part about not liking ideas, concepts, and being a doer. 

If it helps, I think one of the main differences between ESTPs and ENTPs is that ESTPs Intuit when alone(Ni) and ENTPs Intuit when with others(Ne). ESTPs use Sensing when around others(Se) and ENTPs use Sensing when alone(Si). If you think about it, ESTPs are actually more skilled at Ni than ENTPs, while ENTPs are more skilled at Si than ESTPs. The reason why Ni and Si are their inferior functions is because they are Introverted functions, whereas ESTPs and ENTPs are Extroverted. So, ESTPs who have balanced Extroversion can actually be good at Ni, while a ENTP who is more Introverted than other ENTPs can be good at Si.

ESTP: Se Ti Fe Ni Extroverted Sensing, Introverted Thinking, Extroverted Feeling, and Introverted Intuition.
ENTP: Ne Ti Fe Si Extroverted Intuition, Introverted Thinking, Extroverted Feeling, and Introverted Intuition.

Extroverted Sensing is about living in the moment; it is about experiencing everything completely, without thinking about it too much. Introverted Sensing is about relishing past memories, and remembering experiences. This means that ESTPs would not want to dwell on the past, while a ENTP would be more willing to do so.

You can also take this test:

http://www.keys2cognition.com/explore.htm


----------

